# swab included in e/m visit?



## jifnif (Apr 21, 2010)

when a dr does a rapid strep (87880) and then sends out a swab, isn't that swab included in the e/m visit?


----------



## HBULLOCK (Apr 21, 2010)

*Rapid strep*

When you do a rapid strep during an office visit you bill for it(87880).  If you then send it out for further culture (87077)you cannot charge for the culture since you did not perform in office. Hope this helps :d


----------



## jifnif (Apr 21, 2010)

what if you do both due to a neg rapid and then swab to send out?


----------



## HBULLOCK (Apr 21, 2010)

*E/m w/rapid strep*

We do both the rapid strep and culture if the rapid comes out neg so we bill for both.  If you only do the rapid and send out for the culture you can only bill the rapid with the e/m. You could bill a handling charge 99000 for the send out but most insurances don't pay for that!:d


----------



## jifnif (Apr 21, 2010)

when you say you do the culture for both, do you read the culture that normally gets sent out?  sorry to ask so many questiosn, i normally don't do fam prac but one of our practices is looking for documented guidelines and i can't seem to find anything.  i know that they do a rapid, and if it is neg they do a swab and send out for a culture.  it is my understanding that you can only code the culture if you read it.  True?


----------



## HBULLOCK (Apr 21, 2010)

*Strep*

It's my understanding that you cannot bill for it unless the culture is processed and read in your office:d


----------



## jifnif (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, that is what I wanted to clarify.  Do you use a modifier if you do both?  or a mod w/ the 99000?


----------



## HBULLOCK (Apr 21, 2010)

*E/m with strep*

No we don't use a modifier as these are lab tests and not considered "procedures".  :d


----------



## jifnif (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, helen!


----------

